# Curing Aging...With the Funding, It's Doable



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

Curing aging, unique concept that is already figured out, with funding, it's doable...http://www.sierrasci.com/?p=telomere_basics



> People often wonder why progress in finding a cure for aging isn't moving faster. A common impression is that aging cures are well-funded, but the science is out of our reach. That simply isn't true. The primary reason that aging isn't already cured is because of lack of funding.
> 
> What is most needed in order to find ways to extend our lifespan before that lifespan runs out on us is for the wealthy individuals that want to see aging cured in their lifetime to get together, review all the approaches that exist for curing aging, prioritize them, and then fund the ones on the top of the list. Besides lengthening telomeres, some of the candidates for funding were described in the previous section.
> 
> ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 9, 2014)

As we sort of got into in the Cenegenics thread, I don't believe aging is something you can "cure". It isn't a disease - it's just a natural part of life.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 9, 2014)

Let's suppose someone does find a "cure."  Here are two of my concerns:

1.  Likely only rich people will be able to afford the cure.
2.  How do we handle all the extra people in the world.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 9, 2014)

You can't stop time !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't want to go much past 100 anyway.


----------



## Debby (Nov 9, 2014)

I would like to check out when I'm 85.  My aunts passed away when they were 92 and 91 and they both felt it was too long.

And Nancy, both your points were excellent.  I think the whole notion of 'curing aging' is short-sighted.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 9, 2014)

And the rich shall inherit the earth, is that how it goes or least it should be the saying.  They can have it as far as I'm concerned, let them live on forever if it so pleases them and they want to foot the bill, I'll go when my ripening period is prime for the picking to toss my leftovers back to the earth as dust.  These people that are never satisfied with what they have in the time they have always looking forward to the day that isn't instead of enjoying the day that is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2014)

AprilT said:


> These people that are never satisfied with what they have in the time they have always looking forward to the day that isn't instead of enjoying the day that is.



Well said April!  We've talked about that before, how people waste their precious moments of life beating themselves up about the past, worrying or working too hard for a better tomorrow.  Their now is past just like that, and completely wasted.  Look at some of those serious "preppers" on TV, man oh man, it would be divorce time if my hubby was that driven by surviving a situation that may or may not happen.  We do enough to make it if we're without electricity, food and water for a month or so, but don't get crazy about it, just being smart.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 10, 2014)

I knew a lady who at 97 was planning her 100th birthday party. She was sharp, always made sure she looked nice, was agile. Unfortunately, at age 98 her heart stopped. Would have been a good party.


----------



## metasegue (Nov 10, 2014)

*All that really bothers me about death and aging is the loss of knowledge and skills. To spend a lifetime acquiring talents only to see them fade and disappear is so sad. It'd be nice if we could somehow "download" all our experiences and abilities to anyone willing to absorb it. Biographies and books are OK but what's that?....10-15% and limited at that. *


----------



## Debby (Nov 10, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *All that really bothers me about death and aging is the loss of knowledge and skills. To spend a lifetime acquiring talents only to see them fade and disappear is so sad. It'd be nice if we could somehow "download" all our experiences and abilities to anyone willing to absorb it. Biographies and books are OK but what's that?....10-15% and limited at that. *




Who says you loose anything?  Maybe our 'equipment' gets a tad foggy for a time, but after that...........


----------



## d0ug (Nov 10, 2014)

Minerals are the secret to longevity any person that dies of a natural cause dies of a deficiency of a mineral. As we get older it becomes more difficult to absorb minerals. Linus Pauling said all sickness all ailments have a mineral deficiency cause. It is equal running out of gas.


----------



## metasegue (Nov 10, 2014)

*


Debby said:



			Who says you loose anything?  Maybe our 'equipment' gets a tad foggy for a time, but after that...........
		
Click to expand...


Ah right...our earlier theorizing. If consciousness continues, so do all our traits. I do believe that but I'd like to leave my grandchildren access to a digital me they could consult and converse with (Jorel in Superman). I guess that's because my father died when I was five and I wish there had been something like that for me. The grandkids are 2,3, and 5....I'm just barely in their heads. I'm not planning on departing any time soon...just sayin'.

We'll get back to our wonderings.*


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 10, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *
> ... but I'd like to leave my grandchildren access to a digital me they could consult and converse with (Jorel in Superman). *


*

*Well, the technology pretty much exists if you have the money ...


----------



## metasegue (Nov 10, 2014)

*Right Phil...very limited resources are a major hang up for me. I suppose a holographic "me" with voice response and a few chips could duplicate the essential nuances of my personality. Maybe I can outlive the technogap wherein auto-obits will become common.*


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 10, 2014)

metasegue said:


> *Right Phil...very limited resources are a major hang up for me. I suppose a holographic "me" with voice response and a few chips could duplicate the essential nuances of my personality. Maybe I can outlive the technogap wherein auto-obits will become common.*



Hmmm ... you've got me interested enough that I did a quick search ... _auto-obits_  IS a thing, people are beginning to take classes both in the real and virtual worlds to learn how to write their own obituaries. There seem to be several sites devoted to learning this and publishing the finished result, so that would take care of the written part. (Understandably it would be difficult to compress one's life events into even a novel-length book, but it's a start).

Audio / video clips could be created - again, with a massive amount of time - and somehow linked-in to the written obit. Sort of like a Wikipedia entry, I guess.

Certainly this wouldn't equal the Jor-El Experience, but it would certainly blow away the standard "SifuPhil was a highly valued member of his clan"-type of obit that is the standard fare in most venues ... 

Maybe when they perfect the brain-dumps that they're working on you'll have more of an expert system to go on.


----------



## metasegue (Nov 11, 2014)

*Thanks for pushing the thought Phil. I would imagine the discipline of martial arts furthers such a process. Being a freelance writer, you'd appreciate the literary possibilities as well. I guess multimedia is the way to go. I'll film a narrative as I walk the land they'll explore in their young lives whether I'm here or not. With some discipline, I'll write that novel as an adjunct to the recording. We made films on VHS of our sons and their sons. I've learned to lift clips and integrate them into digital recordings. Procrastination is my worst trait and this is something of a chronological priority. I may be asking you for some tips.*


----------

